# THE RUNWAY > Adventure Travel Forum >  In what country/city would you like to live? Why?

## Vestongen

Hi travellers  :Big Grin: 
Where would you like to settle down after all you trips?

----------


## Vestongen

I'll start the tread )
After visiting dozens of countries I decided to choose Spain! I like Barcelona FC, Messi, Spanish cuisine )) and also I like Spaniards, their worldview. Look at this beauty https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlkPc_Ijrmw. It's Benidorm, a tourist city in Spain. A good apartment there costs about 200k$ (prices took from here https://virtoproperty.com/). Hope that in 2-3 months I will make that sort of a video myself  :Cool:

----------

